# Red Bread !



## Ypedal (Jan 30, 2015)

Last week while making a fresh loaf of white bread, multi tasking and siphoning 2 batches of red from primary fermenter to carboy .. 

Looking at the yeast filled sludge in the bottom of my bucket... 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20429&stc=1&d=1422648001

And the bread making equipment already on the counter... 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20430&stc=1&d=1422648001

I added a tiny bit of quick rise yeast but not much..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20431&stc=1&d=1422648001

I mixed the entire dough batch from the bowl, so i would not stain my plank..

It doubled nicely in 30 minutes !

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20432&stc=1&d=1422648001

formed into a loaf for 2nd rise..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20433&stc=1&d=1422648001

Came out looking ok.. smelled really good....
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20434&stc=1&d=1422648001


And the final product... 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=20435&stc=1&d=1422648001

Until i took the first bite, lightly buttered, i had not considered the Bentonite !!!!!.... ewwwwww... it's like chewing a sandwich you dropped on the beach for an hour... fine grit... 

FAIL...


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Jan 30, 2015)

Kudos for trying! Definitely outside the box 

Thinking about not using Bentonite next batch I make...


----------



## richmke (Jan 30, 2015)

Serves you right for trying to make a communist bread.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2015)

I admire the creativity. Nice.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh, I did not anticipate that ending! C'est dommage! I thought it was going to be a wine, errr... I mean "a win."


----------

